# software that can handle SHAPED rhinestones



## colemangirly (May 7, 2018)

Have searched but they seem to think I mean different shapes, but still round rhinestones. Trying to find something that will allow me to make designs with several different shapes of stones. Like rounds, stars, triangle, square, horse eye, teardrop, etc. Does this exist?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe Hot Fix Era?


----------

